# What's my Socionics type?



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

Probably said:


> Yeah, that's me. ^^
> 
> Also, I'm learning too. Simultaneous learning ftw.


That made me lol. Thanks for the link..it was quite interesting.


----------



## esq (Jun 7, 2012)

Relative strength is your aptitude for the function. 
Relative value is your admiration for or how much it helps you. 

The dual being someone you'd get along with. You would admire someone with Fi, Se which essentially is like a saint who can do no wrong and he also cleans your house. Or something like that, idk. 

I happen to find Socionics to be fairly legit. The most obvious thing you should notice is if you tend to get along with ISFj, ESFp, INTp, and other ENTj.


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

esq said:


> Relative strength is your aptitude for the function.
> Relative value is your admiration for or how much it helps you.
> 
> The dual being someone you'd get along with. You would admire someone with Fi, Se which essentially is like a saint who can do no wrong and he also cleans your house. Or something like that, idk.
> ...


Thanks for the info. I assume ISFj would probably map back to ISFP in MBTI....if so yes I get along very well with ISFP. I get along well with ESFP in MBTI as well. And, other ENTJs in MBTI. If INTp maps back to INTJ in MBTI...I don't really know of any in real life.


----------



## esq (Jun 7, 2012)

It's possibly that ISFj is not necessarily ISFP since Se and Si definitions are different in Socionics. You might be looking for someone who's noticeably J. 

About the JP switching thing, I'm ISTP here and SLI (ISTp, Si, Te) there. That's because I like Perceiving more than I like any of MBTI's function definitions.

My opinion is that outward JP impressions correlate better with Socionics. I type a person INTp if he's noticeably P, etc. 

I secretly think people are delusional when they identify with MBTI's Se or Si. That's just my perspective. There's plenty of people who would think I'm mistyped or crazy or something.

Any opinions, points of view on this?


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

esq said:


> It's possibly that ISFj is not necessarily ISFP since Se and Si definitions are different in Socionics. You might be looking for someone who's noticeably J.
> 
> About the JP switching thing, I'm ISTP here and SLI (ISTp, Si, Te) there. That's because I like Perceiving more than I like any of MBTI's function definitions.
> 
> ...


MY dad would fit the MBTI ISTP profile too though MBTI ISTJ makes the most sense going by his functions. You are quite right MBTI's Si and Se definitions are a bit off, she rushed her work when she decided to glorify intuitives in general even forgetting to mention their flaws especially with NTs who suppress feeling and sensing.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

Flaws?! What ever do you mean?


----------



## esq (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't go looking for flaws in people cause I got too many of my own. 

But EII seems to be perfectly well rounded. You're intelligent, but also good with people. You're intuitive, but you can deal with reality. You can get things done, but you're forgiving and open minded. 

No flaws here. 



I'm actually trying to get you to list your flaws, but I don't know how to be subtle.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

@_esq_ I can list some of my flaws for you... I am terrible at managing my time. I am often late, or too early, almost never on time. I'm kind of shitty with deadlines, poor at consistent pacing, my energy levels are very erratic...

I am easily considered spacy by most people that know me. I often stare into space, even if I'm paying attention. I am a great listener, I can listen to two conversations at once, sometimes even three, but I can't really focus 100% on other people -- my mind easily wanders, I daydream constantly. I think it's my multitasking that saves me. 

I have a tendency to sell myself short, or exaggerate my flaws. I am genuinely surprised most of the time when people praise me. I read your post and thought, "what, I come off as a decent person?!" I am a doubter of everything, but most especially of myself. I know this, but it's not easy to change this habit. Even my self-deprecating humor bothers some people.

I'm not very assertive. I am working on being more straightforward, owning my power more. It's not something that comes naturally to me. I was very shy as a child, and while I'm a sociable adult I'm still a bit too passive for my own good sometimes.

I'm fairly picky. I try not to be fussy about it, but I gravitate strongly toward certain things, and I've always had a strong sense of what I liked and didn't. I don't think this is always a flaw, but sometimes it is -- other people who seem to generally like most foods, for instance, more easily enjoy themselves I'd assume, and create less issues for others.

Sometimes I am easily offended. I wouldn't say that's most of the time, but if I'm already in a mad mood I tend to take things personally and overreact. I can be pretty sulky. I guess my feelings can get the better of me. I have been known to be offended _for_ people sometimes, and get more annoyed than they do when someone slights them.

Intellectually, I am not good with what would be called "concrete sequential" thinking. I am poor at mathematics compared to other fields.

I tend to correct people, not intending to offend them, but often end up offending them anyway. I naively think "I'll point this out, they'll be glad to learn the right thing", not considering that some people take this as a personal critique or merely assume I'm trying to condescend or embarrass them.


----------

